# What is the average number of tanks PDF hobbyist has?



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I was wondering how many tanks most people have? And where do you keep those tanks? Bedroom, living room, frogroom? Just curious since my BF is starting to wonder why I have 8 tanks set up at the moment...........Comments would be greatly appreciated.........Sara


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

15 tanks, all in our finished basement. My largest tanks are 25g and my smallest are 10g. I'm going to eventually make some larger tanks, around 60g but that's going to take alot of time and will most likely happen when I finish school.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think it all depends... most of the people I know have more than 1 tank, but it ranges from 5 to 60+.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Right now, 53 tanks, and by next week about 15-20 more. I just bought a whole collection to add to it. I have them in the living room, bedroom, in my shop (which I live above), and a frog room in the basement. Now to be fair, I do sell them in the store, so a dozen of those tanks are display tanks for froglets for sale. I do admit to being addicted to my frogs as well as my orchids. I suppose they should come with a warning. 
They range from 10 gallon tanks to 3 55 gallon tanks for my pumilio, and a 75 showtank I am now working on as a display tank for the shop.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

90 tanks here :twisted: All but 2 in our finished basement.

Bill


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG, 90 tanks? Thats insane. I deff. have to make my BF look at that and say...............At least I dont have 90, right? Thats soooo many, And I thought I was overdoing it. Not a chance now. Keep on froggin man! More power to ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

well...uhh...I only got three  

I'm so ashamed :lol: 

Two in my room, one in the dining room.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, well I already have 2 tanks and I have only been into them for a month, but in all I have 4 reptile/ herp tanks and 2 others. I have a 10 gallon with a breeding trio of Lamasi Panguana's a 20 gallon with 2 cobalt frogletts in it. And a 190 gallon viv that I have 2 anoles and one long tailed grass lizard,(soon to be more lizards) and of course I have a 30 gallon tank with a 4 foot long albino corn snake. ( I am sure I will have 10 tanks by the end of this year)

Curt


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I've been at this over 10 years and just added my 7th tank (6th species) this summer. They are in our living room and frog room. I've seen far too many collections grow way to fast and then crash resulting in a lot of dead, and often rare, frogs. So while I'm impressed by people who are able to maintain large collections over the long haul, I'm mostly impressed by people who can show the proper restraint and grow their collections according to their ability to keep up with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

One display tank. 

However, about a month ago I added another...but only to house freshly morphed froglets from the display.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Sara,

I've kept darts since October 2004 and expanded my collection fairly rapidly. Today we have over 50 morphs across 2 dozen species....many of them actively breeding. We probably have between 500-600 frogs on hand at the moment. It takes work but it isn't rocket science...just a matter of priorities and knowledge. I've had some good teachers and I'm an avid student :wink: 

Bill


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Out of everything, I've got 8ish tanks. Not all with frogs yet.


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Sara,

I started out about six months ago with one tank at work and one at home and now I have zero tanks at work and four at home. Currently they are all in the living room because we're having a very nasty cold spell and I live in this ancient house which only reliably heats the living room. My fiance has had the same reaction that it sounds like your boyfriend is having. He says he doesn't care how many frogs I have but no more tanks!!! 

We're moving into a new, larger, better insulated/heated house in March and then we will re-visit the issue. For now though I've agreed to no more tanks. I've decided the best way to keep him supportive of the hobby is not to go too fast or push/expand too hard/quickly. 

Maybe our guys can start some kind of, "I lost my girl to dart frogs" support group!

Good luck to you!
Shannan


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

175. mostly 60qt. sterilites including 40 shoebox vivs for pumilio.
I hope to be down to 120 for frogs within the next 3 months. 
I`m tryin to cut back. You have to pace yourself. :lol:


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

snyderveight said:


> OMG, 90 tanks? Thats insane. I deff. have to make my BF look at that and say...............At least I dont have 90, right? Thats soooo many, And I thought I was overdoing it. Not a chance now. Keep on froggin man! More power to ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL that's why we call him "crazy bill" :lol: 

Right now I am on 8 tanks due to living arrangments but the minute my place gets sorted out hehehehe I should have room for around 60 or more 8)


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

25 tanks, of which all but 2 are in my bedroom on racks. range in size from 10s to 36


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

2 here  1 for the Imitators and one for the Tinctorius


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

35+ here. Bill, send me some of your frogs (and tanks) :twisted: 

-Solly


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

17, until I count them again tomorrow, when it will be 18, if I can get to putting it together.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have 5 tanks ( only been into hobby about a year) 1 29 gal, 1 40 gal, and the other 3 tens ( about to be upgraded to 15 gals soon) also have one sterilite container.yes only one. I dont want to get over whelmed I also have cubans in a tank, two cages with veileds and one witha bearded dragon. I luck out when i bought my house two years ago and have one room totally devoted to the "critters" it is on the main floor of the house. and then i have one room in the basment totally devoted to my rats and mice ( with ventilation fan to outside and everything) I dont plan on adding any more tanks too soon until I get what I have paired up and i have a couple that i dont really like as much as the others so they may have to get traded off for what I really want.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I think you better let the cubans out, that`s illegal. :lol: 
seriously though, cuban rock iguanas, cuban treefrog, etc.
cubans usually refers to people or cigars. :lol:


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Ha ha. Took me a minute to get it. I was thinking its not illegal to keep cuban treefrogs. Whats he talking about? Duh, stupid me..Sara


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Total 10
- four 18x18x24 exo-terras fully planted (show tanks)
- one 20 gal high, fully planted (show tank)
- five 10 gals on a rack, sphagnum on false bottom, pothos, oak leaves, 
shop lights (quarantine/grow out tanks)

Presently set up downstairs in my "lab". Have a separate 2000 sqft building presently under construction. It will include a fully plumbed, heated/cooled herp room 800 sq ft. , and a 1200 sqft woodworking shop.

Most of my PDF collection are froglets and subadults. Hope to move into new building in March and will expand my collection commensurate with the added space. Everybody is happy then. Wife gets her guest/scrapbooking room back, and she can park her car once again in the garage, and I will have my herp room/man cave. :wink: 
George


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

MJ said:


> snyderveight said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, 90 tanks? Thats insane. I deff. have to make my BF look at that and say...............At least I dont have 90, right? Thats soooo many, And I thought I was overdoing it. Not a chance now. Keep on froggin man! More power to ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yes yes we all know Bill *is* crazy, but...



frogfarm said:


> 175. mostly 60qt. sterilites including 40 shoebox vivs for pumilio.
> I hope to be down to 120 for frogs within the next 3 months.
> I`m tryin to cut back. You have to pace yourself.


what does that make this guy? :shock: :wink: 

Doesn't make sense does it? Because, I am w/ certainty, that I can surpass both their added "crazinessessessessess" w/ my own and I'm at the other end of the scale.

I have to think really hard about it and maybe recount my fingers while I'm at it. I have 4, of what I would consider actual "vivariums" (discluding all the super ghetto blown glass vases and such for rearing :roll: ) w/ their own seperate lighting and spaces. But of those our the smallest being a 29. A different scale than what most people are on, if I was on everyone elses scale and was less extending into other aspects, I would probably have many more. 

I haven't made any new vivariums (for myself) in almost a whole year and a half, yeah..and no withdrawl. Actually longer because I didn't make my last viv myself.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

67 vivs plus 25 two gal tadpole tanks.

50 10 gal
12 15 gal
2 30 gal
2 divided 75 gal
1 45 gal 300 gph river tank


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Paul, would you mind posting pics of your 45g river tank?


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'll take some tonight if I'm not too hammered :lol: (bowling league after work) If not I'll have a couple up tomorrow.

I initially set it up for a trio of trivs but the 2 male adults of the 2.2 group I recieved showed up dead. So if any of you have any adult males for trade or sale when the weather warms up PM me. I might also use that tank for a few galacts if and when I get some.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I currently have 3 vivs - a 46g bowfront and 2 18x18x24 exo-terras. My girlfriend was reading over my shoulder while I was scanning this thread, and now she has a very concerned look on her face!


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

I just moved specifically for room to add more racks/tanks.

I have 37 setup currently.
18 - 29g verts (pums and thumbs)
9 - 10g verts (temp. tanks)
8 - 20qt sterilites (temp. QT)
1 - 20g long (tincs)
1 - 38g (tincs)

They currently take up all of the dining room and are inching further into the living room every day. 8)
I have purchased more 4' racks. I am waiting for my local shop to get more 29g's in to expand.


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow! For those of you who have dozens of tanks, how much time does it take to care for your frogs every day?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

10 minutes tops every couple of days. Misting is simi-automatic (I have to flip a switch), so that leaves feeding. Half of my collection is too young to breed and the other half I can't breed well so eggs and tads aren't an issue.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

black_envy said:


> 2 here  1 for the Imitators and one for the Tinctorius


Don't feel bad, I've only got one frog viv. The others are spares or broken.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

2 tanks with frogs( 1 10g and 1 35g? hex).
3 verts in process
1 50?g ready to go
1 35g with parts just coming in


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I currently have 8 tanks/temps either setup or will be setup over next month or so.
2-10 gal verticals (Vents)
1-35 hex (soon to be show tank if I can figure out how to build a top for it)
1-30 ex high (24x24x12) show tank (Vents)
1-30 long (Auratus)
1-15 oceanic lizard lounge (Auratus)
1-5.5 gal slate bottom (temp)
1-10 gal ex high (temp)


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

shannnak said:


> Wow! For those of you who have dozens of tanks, how much time does it take to care for your frogs every day?


Count me in at somewhat better than novice at 58 tanks, from 5 gal to a number of huge display tanks. No misting system, just enclosed tanks maintaining sufficient humidity.
To answer your question, I spend at least an hour after work and several hours on the weekend, but I've never considered it work. If I were really in a rush, I could feed all tanks in 30 minutes.
Scott


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all, I have been into PDF's for along time but only just started keeping them in the last year and half, finally have the time and space. I have 5 set up and a couple more I am working on. I have 2 D. azureus, 2 D. auratus for my PDFs and then 2 tomato frogs and 2 amazon clown tree frogs.
I just wanted to say I have been reading this forum for a while now and have just started to post some things, and this site is great, so much helpful and new information, just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I think that sterilite containers for vivariums adds a new element of crazy...


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’ve got one 37 gallon set up for my leucs, One 55 being built for my triv (I think), and two quarantine/temp setups for my triv and my lamasi. My vivs are set up in a room in my free-standing garage. Things have been progressing slowly around here since I’m very busy with school and two children. I hope to have three or four vivs set up by summer’s end. Even though my collection is very small, I can’t seem to spend less than 45 minutes out in the garage at any one time. I usually feed three times a week.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I think the average keeper has 3-5 tanks - mostly show tanks.


----------

